# Camelon  blinds



## davedirt (Apr 28, 2012)

Does any one have or use one?


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.cooperhunting.com/chameleon-blind---bow.html


----------



## triple play (Apr 28, 2012)

My main, go to, tree stand has been concealed for several years by a chameleon. It has been great-gun hunter style, not bow style. I bought another one a couple of years ago and the quality was no where near as good.


----------



## sid52j (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought one last year and placed it on my double ladder stand. Easy to install, Kept me dry, Very Durable. Highly recommend,


----------

